# RaceWars In Western Australia 2015



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Don't laugh too much, but I am entering my E34 and my E38 in the local RaceWars.
I wont be the fastest (last years winner clocked 312kmh) but I hope to get 220+ on the long course.

I'll let you know how the prep goes...


----------



## Radian (Aug 21, 2010)

: popcorn:


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

E34 Front seats are out for retrim and glove box catch repaired with parts bought from Andy26. Andy's spares arrived SO well packed and were excelent value all round. Cannot recommend highly enough. Front carpet is next (pig of a job) as a PO ripped it up with her heels. Have sourced one locally - from a wrecker - just need a quick shampoo. Very close to the correct colour. No one will notice as they won't sit in the back and front at the same time.
E38 only needs oil change, wash, polish and fire extinguisher.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Check out 'What did you do to your E34' thread. Posted pictures of the RH seat back trim that has been replaced. Yeah, I know it won't go any faster BUT will look better for the vehicle examination prior to race day. Carpet is next - after a shampoo.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Seats back from repair. Fresh leather, great job, look original. Carpet next, good drying weather, 35*C days.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Drove out to the venue last weekend. 400km round trip. Track is smooth and the return road well compacted. The caravan park is a red desert with a toilet block and a BBQ area. OK for a couple of nights though. Town is really small, the airport is bigger! Does anybody read this?


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe no one reads this. I have changed the bigends, mains and piston rings on the E34 and wishbones and a radius arm on the E38. Have to put an approved retaining clamp on each fire ex and show that the cars will not exceed 240kmh so I can run 'V' rated tyres. Handbook data is acceptable.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Turns out the pivots on the rear trailing arms were knackered on the E34 so they get changed Friday ready for re-inspection Saturday 4/4/15. (Hey, that date works for everyone - 4/4)


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Both cars passed their inspections - They even got complimented on their condition and presentation standards. The late nights were worth it. I now have those blue 'battery here' and red 'tow point stickers. That has to be worth 5kph in the gears!!


----------



## mko9 (Feb 28, 2004)

Maybe a link would help get others clued in: https://www.racewars.com.au/

Good luck to you, and enjoy. I did the Texas Mile in my e46 a couple years ago and made 133.7mph (214kph) in a standing mile. Post up some good pics for us.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Woo hoo! Someboby reads this. Thanks for your good wishes. I will post times , speeds AND fuel consumption from the OBC - if it reads that high! Leave Perth Friday morning to get there midday and set up the campervan. I am towing one of the two and have been told that people with broken drivelines will pay VERY well for the 200km lift back to Perth. The other is driven by my crew.

There are road driven entries with 1000hp+ at the wheels - it should be interesting.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Both cars got their wheels aligned today. The E38 was well out at the rear but OK now. A good friend blew his gearbox on the dyno tuning up for this event. And I thought I had to do some late nights to get there!! LOL!!

The E34 needed a steering idler bush which was located and fitted in time for the wheel alignment. Only one in the state - the stealer was quoting 7-10 days out of Germany!


----------



## mko9 (Feb 28, 2004)

Are you going to take video? FWIW, I did a couple runs with a GoPro mounted to the passenger head rest post. Those came out OK, but the sound is muffled. I did one run with the camera suctioned onto the front windshield (and tied to the wiper arm), which better shows the speed but mostly sounds like wind noise. The final run I suctioned it onto the rear bumper above the exhaust. That did a pretty good job of showing the speed because it was close to the ground and it sounded glorious.

I think the ideal solution would be a front mounted camera with the mic in the back or in the trunk.

Here's the video from the backwards facing camera, for reference:
http://youtu.be/e9MI_0vuco4


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

mk09 (and the other person who reads this) WOO HOO!!! Made it there and back safely. Had about 10 runs and did not break anything. DID NOT COME LAST!!! Speeds etc on racewars.com.au. My entries 124 and 125. It was the most fun you can have with your clothes on!! Will post (resized photos). Saw the 200mph (322kph) winning run. Ran about 5mpg (50ltr/100km) on the track about 35l/100 overall at the venue. Cost me about $1.5k for the weekend. 25kph head winds on the Sunday cost me at least 15 and maybe 20kph on top speed.
Next year it will be the E32 (engine rebuild and extractors) PLUS a dual entry with my daughter in her Mustang. Are we there yet??


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Re-think: I will enter one of my E38's with no cats or mufflers and her Mustang. My E38 parts car was run up a few times with NO exhaust - Ran like poo until it was warm - no O2 sensors. LOUD as all hell but a sound to make you grin!! Rules stae the exhaust cannot terminate closer than 3/4 of the wheelbase to the engine bay. No prob - I have a spare exhaust system complete!


----------

